

Ask HN: What do you think of my landing page? - matthodan
http://knotist.com

======
japhyr
One small thing - the words "wedding vendors" fade into the white part of the
background.

Also, you might want to add a little more about what early registrants might
get out of it. What geographical areas are you focusing on first? When do you
expect to launch? I wouldn't register unless I knew your launch date would be
well before my wedding.

~~~
matthodan
That's a good point. I need to spend some time putting info about the site in
print. Thanks for the feedback!

------
sal2041
Overall, it's very good. Your message is very clear. Agree with the other
comments specially a coming on xx month.

I would probably add a little message on the top of your tagline for the
people getting married. Something like:

Worry no more. We are creating a community for top wedding vendors.

------
imminentdomain
Yeah, japhyr is right. It may be a personal thing, but I think the left
justified Register button is a little off. Maybe right justified, or centered
(as I say this, I'm noticing that the add comment button below is left
justified as well :)) Nicely done though.

